# N O H S (Windsor )



## JET5498 (Apr 22, 2015)

Today we had a blast at Penn Ridge Kennel Club all breed show, Ran into a few of my coonhounds friends and a lot of very nice people. We both had fun showing AKC at Pa State Farm Show Complex. Going to upload pics after our show on Saturday. Today Windsor took 1st place , best of breed, green ribbon owner handle, best of opposite sex, good start to a great weekend.


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

wowza! wowza! wowza! was there anything left for anyone else? can't wait to see the pics.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Congratulations on a fantastic day! Can't wait to see the pics!


----------



## JET5498 (Apr 22, 2015)

*Akc pics*

Pa Farm Show Complex.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

My home town! Had to be lucky! Congratulations on such wonderful results.


----------

